# Configuration Gmail (Exchange) Ipad (et Iphone) - PUSH?



## hollowdeadoss (4 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Heureux acquéreur d'un iPad je cherche à configurer aux petits oignons ma messagerie Gmail qui ne me satisfaisait pas sur mon iPhone en passant par l'application native Mail en sélectionnant Gmail. 

Notamment impossible d'afficher autre chose que mon calendrier. 

Donc en me renseignant je me suis mis dans l'idée de configurer un compte Gmail avec Microsoft Exchange en suivant plusieurs tutos. 

J'ai d'abord eu le message me demandant mon mot de passe (soit disant incorrect) après avoir configuré correctement tout ça. 
J'ai retenté et ça a marché mais par contre super long à synchroniser avec ma messagerie Gmail. 

Après être passé par le https://m.google.com/sync/settings/iconfig/ j'ai enfin accès à mes calendriers donc YAHOO sauf que sauf que ... le push marche vraiment moins bien et surtout j'ai parfois un message du style 'impossible d'accéder au serveur' qui est assez pénible. 

Avez vous déjà eu ce problème? Est-il possible d'avoir du vrai push sur l'iPad en passant comme ça? 

Autre question que je me pose sur mon iPhone de base j'ai l'option Archiver (et pas supprimer) en revanche sur l'iPad c'est l'inverse j'ai la petite corbeille et à part déplacer dans un dossier je ne peux pas archiver le message en appuyant directement sur un bouton. 

Idem si quelqu'un a déjà réussi à activer la double authentification via Gmail qu'il m'explique à chaque fois la page sur laquelle je clique est vide, pareil lorsque je vais dans http://m.google.com/sync pour avoir l'aide à la configuration! 

Encore merci pour toute aide! 

Hollow

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------

Après avoir réussit à recevoir mes mails la première fois j'ai de nouveau le problème "Mot de passe incorrect" ... :mouais:


----------

